# Finger joint jig



## Geeze (Jan 28, 2021)

@Tom-G requested more pic of this jig. Don't have many as the jigs tend to be the unsung heroes in the shop.

BB ply body with an adjustment plate. The next one I plan to make the back side taller as I have cut 30" tall planks and want more support. Also it will be wider to support wider planks. I've cut 24" widths and one a 60" width - that one was nuts. I don't have pics of the bottom - I used aluminum runners - not do that again - next one will have teflon runners.










Really like the Kreg Automax clamps










I use an aluminum key as it won't wear or chip










Freud carbide dado - the nicest and consistent I've used - averages .002" of runout across a 12" edge.










I can add dimensions if requested.

Russ


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

What are the bolts with the wing nuts used for?


----------



## Geeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Tom-G said:


> What are the bolts with the wing nuts used for?


They're the adjustment plate bolts - there's a slot in the faceplate to allow movement.

Russ


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Is that so the finger size can be adjusted?


----------



## Geeze (Jan 28, 2021)

Tom-G said:


> Is that so the finger size can be adjusted?


Alignment in relation to the blades. Pretty much a set and forget it unless you move to another saw or possibly another dado set. The Freud is the first I've found that hits the .750" on the nose - no shimming like I've done on other more expensive sets.

Without the little to no runout doing foolish endeavors like finger jointing 4 sides on a cab together would be a huge frustration and fixing.



















Russ


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

You do nice work! I have that same dado set, but have not used it in a long time. I do like the design of your sled and the built in adjustability.


----------

